# Black interior



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AdamzCruze said:


> Good evening friends.
> Can someone help me with part numbers for black interior, I think I need a black ceiling and front pillars.
> Also does someone actually know an approximate estimation for the work needed to get this done?
> Thanx!!!


I wanted the black headliner when I found out they existed, but soon gave up between the cost and the amount of work needed to replace it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Part Numbers: The titanium headliner is *95353336,* *95087890, 42419044, 95040793* all superseded by *42475860 *vs neutral, *95087891 *superseded by* 95040794 *

How to Remove *Headliner*
How is *cruze headliner* attached?
New dealer *headliner*.
*black headliner*?


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AdamzCruze said:


> Thanks a lot!


I just realized this is in the Gen II section. None of what I posted will be exactly what you need.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Interior Trim - Roof for 2017 Chevrolet Cruze | GM Parts Center







www.gmpartscenter.net







84452945


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

or you can just take your car to a upholstery shop


----------

